# First Gray Squirrel Of The Season



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Got this puppy about 20 mins ago with my rockslinger metal core and 40cal lead . Hit him in the ear from about 15 meters .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Not bad


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great shot


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Way to go good shooting.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Good shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice shot man!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Good shot! Nice looking snack.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

After gutting and skinning this mammoth weighs in at 2lbs 14oz


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Good job


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

2lb 14oz gutted??? Think somebody is telling porkies


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shot, but you better check your scales.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

It was the spell correct


----------



## Samuel LeWei Chen (Jul 25, 2014)

nice!


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Lol, nice pic. Looks good. Id like to hear that story. Is that the one chewing holes in your house?


----------

